# Thanks to the MIMB Nation



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I just wanted to take a minute and say thank you to everybody that makes this site what it is...A great place to make friends, riding buddies and get great information on all things outdoors...And that goes for everybody from the people that have been here since the beginning to all the new members that we have received lately...

Also a special thanks to Jon and Steve for all the hard work you guys put in here and to all of the Moderators for your time and efforts as well...If it wasn't for all of you guys this site would end up like another site that we all know...

You will not find another site on the web with the wealth of knowledge in ATV's as they have here...Because of this site many people have been able to fix many of their own issues without having to go to a shop and been able to save loads of money on kits such as snorkels and radiator relocates...

Thanks MIMB


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

no, sir. thank you.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks...but the real thanks is the members itself.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigok:


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

it really is the best website on the net.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

:rockn: MIMB rocks


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I like it here too. You guys are the greatest!


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

ditto!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I love this site, If i dont log on everyday I break out in hives and start shaking !!LOL


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

hondarecoveryman said:


> I love this site, If i dont log on everyday I break out in hives and start shaking !!LOL


Sounds to me like you are having MIMB DT's. lol.... I agree with Jctgumby, this is an amazing site and even though the members are what makes something like this successfull, it is still the guys behind the scenes that make a site what it is. I deffinately look forward to riding with you guys in September.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I too am guilty of logging on everyday and usually every night as well....:rockn: I really enjoy the people here as well as the new friends I have made. Thanks mimb


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

MIMB is a great place to hang out and learn new ideas from guests and members alike. Mud does get in your blood!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Guilty! I'm on this thing at 1:30AM Winnipeg time ('cause that's where I am right now). I haven't been on all day and couldn't fall asleep. Now that's bad


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

u wuz lookin for late night mimb lovin!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lmao!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha she knows what kind too!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Totally agreed!! i've been layed up for 2 days sick as hell, n i just kept wonderin what the great folks on MIMB are chattin about. To all the moderators, John and Steve......don't be so modest, you deserve alot of credit for creating and keeping this site as great as it is...thanx..... and to Paul from RUBBERDOWN Customs for telling me about MIMB! thanx pal:bigok:


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

HAHA I too am also guilty of every day use. She gets mad at times bc she says I put more of my attention to MIMB than her. Guess it sucks to be her! HAHA Its prob a good thing she won't see this post either.


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

Its called addiction. :rockn: 
This is the BEST site ever!! 
Rock On yall and THANKS!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

:rockn::mimbrules::rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Definitely a great site to meet a bunch of great people who enjoy riding like i do. Hope to ride with you guys again! 

Even you walker...lol


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

eagleeye76 said:


> HAHA I too am also guilty of every day use. She gets mad at times bc she says I put more of my attention to MIMB than her. Guess it sucks to be her! HAHA Its prob a good thing she won't see this post either.


At least you hope she doesn't see it or else you are looking at :nutkick:
and no :booty:.. LOL...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

hahaha - he's got you there!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> haha she knows what kind too!


No Steve, please explain


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I would also like to say THANK YOU for all the helpful posts and How Tos! 

My rear seal was leaking and since my Brute is still under warranty, I figured I'd save myself the money and let the dealership replace it. When I mentioned the problem to one of the mechanics he told me how many he had done and he had gotten "REEAL GOOD" at replacing them. I asked him how long it took him and he said 2 hours!! It looked pretty simple in the video and most posts here said it took less than a half hour so I decided I didnt want him touching my bike. I bought the seal myself and did it in my driveway in 15 minutes. :rockn:


----------

